# Do you have a facebook?



## Rebeccaaa

eg. : do you have a facebook?

can i write it like this :
페이스북 있어요?

thanks a lot Gbu^^


----------



## zero1434

네 그렇게 쓰실수 있어요~ ^^


----------



## Rance

Alternatively you can also use:
페이스북 하세요? (Do you use facebook?)


----------



## Rebeccaaa

okay Thank You a lot


----------

